# Consulta componente placa aire acondicionado



## toto1981 (Ago 5, 2019)

Hola que tal?, estoy intentando arreglar un aire acondicionado split que tiene algunos años ya. He podido comprobar despues de repasarlo todo que tiene un componente de la placa de control en mal estado. Es un diodo que está en continuidad, cosa que me indica que está en mal estado. Básicamente la máquina no enciende y creo que el problema viene de eso porque hasta entonces si lo hacia. Pero mi duda es que no consigo averiguar que tipo de diodo es y  no tengo el esquema. En la serigrafia del mismo aparece una espcie de D, 3 6(9), 0. Pongo el 9 entre parentesis porque no estoy seguro si es un 6 o un 9. Buscando información he encontrado que quizás podria ser un diodo rectificador schottky 360 (60V) ó 390 (90V), pero no se si estoy equivocado, ya que no me gustaria que se estropeara nada mas. Mil gracias desde ya mismo. un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2019)

Por favor foto grande , clara , nítida y bien enfocada de dicho componente incluido su lugar en la plaqueta.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2019)

Para mi es un zener de 9 voltios, o por ahi, perp.como dice @DOSMETROS , fotos para saber de lo que se habla
[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2019)

Por eso le pido también foto de la placa dónde está instalado el componente , suelen estar serigrafiados los componentes (Ej : Dz2)


----------



## toto1981 (Ago 7, 2019)

Hola buenas, muchisimas gracias por toda la ayuda y tan rápida. Os paso las fotos, antes aclaro un par de cosas. He intentado conseguir la maxima calidad, pero en componentes tan pequeños y con el telefono un pelin viejo ya no puedo conseguir mejor calidad. El componente con el que abria el post, corresponde al D131 en la placa, indicado en rojo, está en la parte central de la placa. Pero esta mañan revisandola de nuevo he encontrado otro diodo roto, en la placa está indicado como D115, arriba a la izquierda, en la serigrafia del mismo aparece P0C30, no tengo muy claro cual es. Asi que el:
D131 sería el D390
D115 seria P0C30
A riesgo de equivocarme la verdad, porque me tienen bastante perdido, pero ambos dan continuidad en ambos sentidos por lo que estoy bastante seguro de que estan estropeados, si necesitais mas información o más fotos intentaré conseguir mejor calidad. Mil gracias : )
Por cierto, os pongo primero el diodo con el que abrí el post, despues el que he encontrado ahora y la placa al final : )


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

Faltaria la foto por debajo de la placa (lado de soldaduras).
Y si puedes enfocar mejor el primer diodo "D390".
Tambien, marca y modelo del aire, a ver si se consigue diagrama


----------



## toto1981 (Ago 8, 2019)

Subo la parte de atrás de la placa voy a intentar hacer las fotos del diodo con otro teléfono, pero es tan pequeño que no consigo más nitidez. El aire es un Mitsubishi, modelo msc a09yv. Yo he encontrado el manual,pero del esquema de la placa nada. Mil gracias : )


----------



## analogico (Ago 8, 2019)

creo que un rectificador   y por la cercanía con ese transformador de ferrita es schottky 
no es un zener en esa placa los zener   dicen ZD


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

El diodo D131 (D390), parece ser uno de uso general, ya que rectifica la entrada de alterna (110/220 voltios), y da alimentacion a unos optoacopladores.
El otro diodo debe ser rapido, ya que está en la parte de conmutacion de la fuente, es el que se usa para la red Snubber (creo que era asi el nombre).

Mide toda la parte del lado vivo, y sigue el recorrido de la salida de la fuente, ya que alimenta el integrado superficial y no se que mas...
Probablemente tengas que cambiar el transistor IC111 (aunque dice "IC", tambien figura "BCE"... ), y componentes adyasentes.


PD: Quizas a alguien le sirva


----------



## toto1981 (Ago 8, 2019)

pensaba cambiar el IC111, que es el MIP0222SY. Pero antes queria tener claro los otros dos. Cuando dices de uso general a cual te refieres exactamente?.Yo buscando habia encontrado que podria ser un schottky tambien.  Y el otro?, me refiero a que no quiero cagarla y que la averia se alargue por no tener claro los diodos a reemplazar. Mil gracias por la ayuda : )


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

Joya, es un todo-en-uno entonces el IC111
Uso general me referia a algun 1N4007, o similar, y el otro puede ser un schottky.
Mejor que comenten los expertos.

A modo referencia



Te dejo el datasheet del MIP


----------



## toto1981 (Ago 8, 2019)

Se pone la cosa chula, jejeje. Gracias por la info. 
Entonces por repasar, aunque no sea definitivo ahora.
D115 podria ser un schottky.
D131 podria ser un rectificador.

A ver si los compañeros pueden añadir algo más. Gracias por la ayuda, no me cansaré de decirlo : )


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

toto1981 dijo:


> Se pone la cosa chula, jejeje. Gracias por la info.
> Entonces por repasar, aunque no sea definitivo ahora.
> D115 podria ser un schottky.
> D131 podria ser un rectificador.
> ...



Por el momento, asi parece, segun las fotos que mandaste.
Y de nada, estamos para eso...


----------



## toto1981 (Ago 9, 2019)

lo que no se por donde empezar es para localizar el tipo de shottky : (


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2019)

Que voltaje está rectificando ? 

MBR160 Motorola 1 Amp. hasta 60 volts 
MBR1100 Motorola 1 Amp hasta 100 Volts


----------



## analogico (Ago 9, 2019)

toto1981 dijo:


> lo que no se por donde empezar es para localizar el tipo de shottky : (


cerca del shottky   hay un capacitor grande, que voltaje tiene?


----------



## toto1981 (Ago 9, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que voltaje está rectificando ?
> 
> MBR160 Motorola 1 Amp. hasta 60 volts
> MBR1100 Motorola 1 Amp hasta 100 Volts



Tengo que medirlo : (



analogico dijo:


> cerca del shottky   hay un capacitor grande, que voltaje tiene?


te refieres al electrolitico? son 33 uf 450v que es el C112. Si te refieres al C111 son 103k 630D.

Yo lo pongo todo por si sirve de ayuda.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 9, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que voltaje está rectificando ?
> 
> MBR160 Motorola 1 Amp. hasta 60 volts
> MBR1100 Motorola 1 Amp hasta 100 Volts



Acordate que esta en la parte de los 310 voltios continua el diodo D115, y es parte de la red Snubber junto al capacitor C111, que es uno 10nF por 630 voltios


----------



## analogico (Ago 9, 2019)

con esos voltajes  el diodo deberia ser almenos de 800 Volt


----------



## KareDany (Ago 20, 2019)

Un saludo para todos los colegas.

Les estoy adjuntando el Manual de Servicio de Mitsubishi MSC-A09YV.  

KareDany.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Acordate que esta en la parte de los 310 voltios continua el diodo D115, y es parte de la red Snubber junto al capacitor C111, que es uno 10nF por 630 voltios


 
Ah Ok , pensé que era de la etapa secundaria !


----------

